# anchures



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi guys! yesterday a bought some anchures and put it in my 5 gal with my goldfish and cory. Does anyone know how quickly it grows or what type of impact it will have on my tanks nitrites?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

whats anchures??? do you mean anacharis? maybe ive just never heard of that before


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yes, I do mean anacharis.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

i like the plant personally, if it has some light it will grow FAST like really fast. im not sure how much it will effect your nitrates but it will make your tank a lot more naturally balanced and i have no doubt that your Betta will love it,


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, but he has it with his goldfish, rather than his betta. 


Betta Man, put it in with your betta. The goldfish will eat it.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

actually im not sure it would taste good to the goldfish but if you notice more leaves gone everyday thats what it would be.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It was in with the bettas but it started dying. Why?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it completely dying, or just dropping a few leaves?

All plants drop a few leaves to show they are stressed. And in the case of aquatic plants, that can happen really easily when they are moved from one tank of water to another with different ph and whatnot. 

If that's the case, did you acclimate the plant like you would a fish?


I'm not an expert at keeping aquatic plants, though. I'm a beginner.


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a bunch of anacaris in my twenty gallon tank with a 195 lux bulb w/ stock canopy came with the tank, i get about 4-6 in. on my plants about every week or two. THEY GROW Ridiculously FAST!!!! NITRITES??? they dont bother them at all they shouldnt? they help break down your nitrates so they dont build up.


----------

